# aph



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

I keep finding myself looking at aph's. they are really tooooo cute. Im scared to read up them in regards to care ect. as i will want one :lol2: 
please tell me all the cons of keeping one . hehe


----------



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

cons.....ermmm....... Nope sorry....none come to mind 

Oh...they're slightly addictive pmsl!!

Sorry xD


----------



## SteFANNY162 (Oct 28, 2010)

Nothing what so ever! I got mine from the lovely girl above & even when he gets huffy with me haven't regretted it one bit ! He's now my baby & loves to have cuddles & climb in my cardigans ^^!'

DO IT!


----------



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

SteFANNY162 said:


> Nothing what so ever! I got mine from the lovely girl above & even when he gets huffy with me haven't regretted it one bit ! He's now my baby & loves to have cuddles & climb in my cardigans ^^!'
> 
> DO IT!


:flrt::blush:

hes a gorgeous boy is our Oakley!! 

OP...........DO IT!!!!!!!!! 

Feel free to PM if you want any info or help if considering 

xxxxxx


----------



## SteFANNY162 (Oct 28, 2010)

nikki_alaska said:


> :flrt::blush:
> 
> hes a gorgeous boy is our Oakley!!
> 
> ...



Or to request some babies :whistling2:

Definatly The person I'll be coming back to if I want another !


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

nikki_alaska said:


> cons.....ermmm....... Nope sorry....none come to mind
> 
> Oh...they're slightly addictive pmsl!!
> 
> Sorry xD


 
argghh go away ur as bad as me :lol2: BAD influence. haha i may just keep the thought in my head if i have one in my room it will keep me up all night:whistling2:


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Stinky poops....Noisy feets :lol2:


----------



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

Jamiioo said:


> Stinky poops....Noisy feets :lol2:


shhhhhh 

yea their poop stinks, but what poop doesnt 
and they arent all noisy and i got 5 in my room and i dont get kept up  only noise i get from mine is feet on the wheel but its not loud enough to keep me awake and im a pretty light sleeper lol!


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

:no1:


Jamiioo said:


> Stinky poops....Noisy feets :lol2:


haha

Im sure you all realise theres going to be a point where i HAVE to ask questions :blush:


----------



## Nicky1983 (Oct 25, 2010)

Jamiioo said:


> Stinky poops....Noisy feets :lol2:


Yep definitely the fresh stinky poops and cleaning the wheels the next day!!! But they are so cute you can forgive them


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

This is going to be hard, as they are brilliant critters
-Noisy feet on wheel
- Feet get covered in poo
-Will need to get their teeny weeny nails cut
- Their cage will eventually begin to smell if not cleaned approx. once a week
- If You use a snuggle safe, it will need to be reheated
-they will eventually Adore you to death
That's all i can think of for now


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

yugimon121 said:


> This is going to be hard, as they are brilliant critters
> -Noisy feet on wheel
> - Feet get covered in poo
> -Will need to get their teeny weeny nails cut
> ...


i have a pair af ackies so im used to poop and cleaning ect. my main issue would be sleepless nights and space.


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Oh....and the boys like to self pleasure :gasp: you have to watch out for the man glue it sticks like rock :lol2:

LOL! But i still do plan on getting another hoggie - they are addictive :2thumb:


----------



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

Jamiioo said:


> Oh....and the boys like to self pleasure :gasp: you have to watch out for the man glue it sticks like rock :lol2:
> 
> LOL! But i still do plan on getting another hoggie - they are addictive :2thumb:


 
YAYYY 

I hopefully got some bubbas on the way too


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

Jamiioo said:


> Oh....and the boys like to self pleasure :gasp: you have to watch out for the man glue it sticks like rock :lol2:
> 
> LOL! But i still do plan on getting another hoggie - they are addictive :2thumb:


i nearly spit my beer out then :lol2: aww thats funny and kinds sweet at the same time though:lol2:


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

alspider said:


> i have a pair af ackies so im used to poop and cleaning ect. my main issue would be sleepless nights and space.


Well, if its sleepless nights your worried about than you dont have to worry too much, Mine comes out usually at 3:00 am, in which time i am fast asleep. But if you are a very light sleeper, than you may have a few issues


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

yugimon121 said:


> Well, if its sleepless nights your worried about than you dont have to worry too much, Mine comes out usually at 3:00 am, in which time i am fast asleep. But if you are a very light sleeper, than you may have a few issues


I am a light sleeper so i have to wear earplugs, just means i have to put my phone alarm under my pillow on loud & vibrate


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Very smelly poo...kind of meaty, so particularly nasty for veggies like myself.

Wheels are very noisy all night long! I was crashing at my mates digs for a couple of months and my three hogs were in 3 cages in my bedroom. The smell (even after one night) was , and the noise at night was:blowup:

But now they're in the animal room, they're bloody lovely:flrt:


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> Very smelly poo...kind of meaty, so particularly nasty for veggies like myself.
> 
> Wheels are very noisy all night long! I was crashing at my mates digs for a couple of months and my three hogs were in 3 cages in my bedroom. The smell (even after one night) was , and the noise at night was:blowup:
> 
> But now they're in the animal room, they're bloody lovely:flrt:



Dont say that! :lol2: Im planning on getting another very soon and one of my main concerns is noise of 2 hoggies wheeling in my room! I dont have that much issues with stinky poops as i feed dry cat food, only when he's had something like egg does he tend to stink my room out lol.

Space is also an issue but now i have one viv, i could stack so i dont think it would be that much of an issue


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Jamiioo said:


> Dont say that! :lol2:* Im planning on getting another very soon and one of my main concerns is noise of 2 hoggies wheeling in my room!* I dont have that much issues with stinky poops as i feed dry cat food, only when he's had something like egg does he tend to stink my room out lol.
> 
> Space is also an issue but now i have one viv, i could stack so i dont think it would be that much of an issue


Make sure you buy some bloody good wheels then!


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

I have a silent spinner, the one i had was creaking for a while, but i oiled it and its been not too bad since lol


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

Jamiioo said:


> Oh....and the boys like to self pleasure :gasp: you have to watch out for the man glue it sticks like rock :lol2:
> 
> LOL! But i still do plan on getting another hoggie - they are addictive :2thumb:


:O I have a boy and ive never seen him do it, oh wait he does make funny noises at night :whistling2:


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

Their poopy stinks and they smush it all over their little feetsies and their wheels....

Oh and their quills hurt if you stand on one or get one stuck in your finger :lol2:

Wheels can be noisy, and they can make a bit of a racket if they decided to rearrange their viv at 3am......

But on the whole they are fantastic pets 

They are cuddly, and friendly and make cute noises when they crunch bugs : victory:


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

are the silent spinners really silent ? or is it a bit like silent crickets you pay a bit more for the same thing


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

I think they are good, mine was alright up until about february (had it about 9 months at that point) and it started creaking - oiled it and now its fine again. The only noise issue you would have as i think someone has mentioned would be the noise of their feet plodding round at 100mph


----------

